# Ryanair passport 6 months in date/ passpost express



## Mammyto2 (15 Jun 2009)

We were just about to book a holiday when we realised that our 4 year olds passport will be out of date 6 weeks after coming home.
We have been told that we need to have his pssport in date for 6 months. 
Passport express say they have passports back in 10 working days, has anyone experience of it taking longer, we were going to book a last minute break away but his passport wont be due back till 3 working days before we due to go. It will be a lot of money to lose if passport not back
Advice appreciated


----------



## samanthajane (15 Jun 2009)

4 years ago i booked out first family holiday. A few days before we went away it finally dawned on me the kids didn't have passports!!! 

I got my passport done in a day. Now it helped that there is a passport office where i live and the lady that i was dealing with was related to mother teresa and got it all sorted for me. I was able to drop everything into her there and went back the next day and picked them up. 

If you dont want to trust the express delivery you can go in and wait in line to get your passport there and then. Never done it myself but have heard from other people if you get there in the morning have all the forms filled out that you need, you can call back in the afternoon to collect it.


----------



## samanthajane (15 Jun 2009)

Just read that back and realised it didn't make much sense. 

The place i went to is not a public office that you can just walk into. But when i told her where i lived she said to just call in and tell the security guard to call her and tell her i was there. And she took everything from me and told me to call back the next day and she would have everything for me. 

When i said wait in line i was talking about the main office in town that you can walk into.


----------



## brodiebabe (15 Jun 2009)

Passports do not need to be in date for 6 months to travel - unless it is part of a visa stipulation.

What country are you travelling to?


----------



## Mammyto2 (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks Samanthajane
We dont live near a passport office so it would be getting someone to take kids and driving to Dublin from Galway
Thats why hoping passport express works if not will have to drive up!!


----------



## becky (15 Jun 2009)

I used passport express a few years ago and had the passport back in a week.


----------



## g1g (16 Jun 2009)

they definitely can do it faster in the passport offices but not as fast as before due to the changes in passport types - scanned on picture as opposed to the old stuck in picture.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jun 2009)

Go to your TD; they have an express delivery arrangement with Passport office


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Jun 2009)

brodiebabe said:


> Passports do not need to be in date for 6 months to travel - unless it is part of a visa stipulation.
> 
> What country are you travelling to?


 make sure you read this unless you're flying to morrocco with ryanair then you won't need the passport to be in date for 6 months (and even there i'm not 100% sure). this myth of the 6 month in date passport has spread like wildfire and it's not true for the EU countries and is only true for some countries that a visa is required for.


----------



## Mammyto2 (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all your replies. Looking through info I cant find any reference to the passport having to be valid for 6 months it does say that for no EU countries it has to be in date for 3 mths to travel with Ryanair and Portugese embassy dont have it posted on their website.
From all the mails we have got back and other peoples experiences it seems that passport express should be well back in time, we have a full three weeks to travel so think we will send it off anyway as we need it later in the year also, and knowing how last minute we are we will be going through all this panic again then
Thanks again


----------



## helllohello (16 Jun 2009)

i sent my sons passport on a friday before the last bank holiday weekend and it was back the following monday 2 weeks. they have a system that you can track it online but it does not give a lot of information until it is posted. just make sure that the form is filled correctly and the guarda only need to sign the back of 1 photo.


----------



## Nutso (17 Jun 2009)

I used passport express a couple of years ago and had the passport back in 6 working days.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (22 Jun 2009)

samanthajane said:


> 4 years ago i booked out first family holiday. A few days before we went away it finally dawned on me the kids didn't have passports!!!
> 
> I got my passport done in a day. Now it helped that there is a passport office where i live and the lady that i was dealing with was related to mother teresa and got it all sorted for me. I was able to drop everything into her there and went back the next day and picked them up.
> 
> *If you dont want to trust the express delivery you can go in and wait in line to get your passport there and then*. Never done it myself but have heard from other people if you get there in the morning have all the forms filled out that you need, you can call back in the afternoon to collect it.


 

Not true at all. It takes 10 days unless you are traveling and then you must have proof of traveling and if in less than 3 days there is an extra fee involved.

If you are not traveling it wil take the normal 10 days just like the express through the post office.


----------

